# Teaching basic commands in German



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

In all the work we're committed to doing with Gunner and Riley, I'd like to start teaching Gunner some new things to keep his mind sharp, in addition to making sure he gets plenty of physical exercise.
I'm changing the route we take on our walks to give him some different scenery and was goofing around teaching him "straight", "left turn" and "right turn" today. 
I'd like to start teaching him his basic commands in German. I thought that would be something fun for us to do and since he loves to learn new things, I think he'd enjoy it.

Can someone give me the translations for the basic 'sit', 'stay', etc.? I'd also love to know one for a general "It's okay" or "Be nice"... something like that. (Not that I have to TELL him to be nice, but strangers don't know that.







) 
I've learned that you can't really trust the free online translation sites and I don't want to be using the wrong words. I'd look like a real idiot if we ever encounter someone who actually speaks German!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Honestly, I would not worry about "looking like a real idiot" if you encounter someone who actually speaks German if you use badly translated German. I've met a lot of people who train in German whose translations or pronunciation are really far off, and (as someone who speaks German), I don't think it's a big deal, as long as your dog knows the command and obeys it.









This site has a pretty good list of German commands, along with pronunciation and sound files so you can hear it -
http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm

For "be nice", I would most likely use, "sei brav". ("Brav" actually translates to "well behaved" or "obedient".) 

What context are you using "it's okay" in? I'm trying to think of what a good German command for the situation would be. Germans do use the word "okay", especially younger people.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link!
I'm half German, so I've wanted to learn the language myself for quite a while, but have never gotten around to it. My grandpa taught me a little bit when I was younger, but I don't remember any of it now. (He always said the only word I really needed to know was "nein." LOL.)

I always tell him 'it's okay' when I'm walking him alone and we're approached by a stranger. Men, especially. Gunner's friendly and likes people, but they don't need to know that. I'd rather they think that he's friendly when I _tell_ him it's okay to be friendly.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You could use "der/die ist in Ordnung" for "he/she is okay", but that's pretty long for a "command". Alternatively, "ist in Ordnung" or "ist Okay" would work for that type of situation.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with Chris. People butcher German every day. So no worries there.
Keep everything short and simple since the actual translations can be very long.
I pick up the German from those around me (easier for me since I live in Germany) But still when you get out training listen to what others are saying. Reading the words isn't the same as hearing them said. Live Brav is said here Braf. Each area of Germany have their own little language too. Just don't say Ick for Ich(I).


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Mine are trained in Germish,


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarMine are trained in Germish,


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarMine are trained in Germish,


Hey me too









Funny story - Luther's first people were Brown students and he was trained in german, maybe they were practicing their conversational german with him. 

One day we happened across an older gentleman and I told Luther to sitz. The man asked me in german if I spoke it, I said a little bit, mostly dog commands. Then he looked right at Luther and said who knows what but my dog went off! The man was rather taken back, I've always wondered what he said.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> Funny story - Luther's first people were Brown students and he was trained in german, maybe they were practicing their conversational german with him.
> 
> One day we happened across an older gentleman and I told Luther to sitz. The man asked me in german if I spoke it, I said a little bit, mostly dog commands. Then he looked right at Luther and said who knows what but my dog went off! The man was rather taken back, I've always wondered what he said.


Yeah, I think I'd want to know what he said, too. So I could be sure never to say it around him in the future!









We got a funny reaction on our walk tonight. We encountered a man walking with his little girl. Naturally, he started to take the wide arc around us. I told the guy "he's fine" and told Gunner to "sitz" (which he already has down) and then scratched behind his ear like I always do when I tell him that it's 'okay' and said "sei brav." The guy looked at me and said "Oh, he's a police officer."







Something about picturing Gunner as a police dog made me want to burst out laughing. I had to tell the guy that he's just an old dog learning new tricks.


----------

